# Intel D945GCLF - ACPI has high cpu usage

## Martux

Hello, i've got a problem with my new Intel D945GCLF mainboard (Atom CPU).

When i've got acpi enabled KDEs "kacpid" takes up 50% of my cpu.

Just disabling acpi with boot parameter acpi=off is no option because then hyperthreading doesn't work. Any help would be appreaciated. What info should i provide?

Here's the acpi part of my kernel config and cpuinfo

```

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 28

model name   :          Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  230   @ 1.60GHz

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 1596.164

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3194.36

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 32 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Note: the last is without acpi. System is ~amd64 with gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r8.

----------

## jamapii

I have the same problem, with x86 kernel and possibly different .config. Now trying with acpi, acpid and acpitool emerged, and acpid running. (edit - does not help)

You didn't mention the ethernet crashes, does that mean it works?Last edited by jamapii on Sun Oct 26, 2008 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Martux

Ethernet worked fine here. I only used it for dial up connection though.

----------

## jamapii

thanks - I remember ethernet works up to 2.6.26

The kacpid problem seems to be well known on google, with questions from >2 years ago, but I couldn't identify any solutions (there are some "try a different distro", "unplug the power cord without shutting down"  :Laughing:  answers)

OK, I see a lot of BUGs reported in the log, example

```

2008-10-26T16:04:43.827597+01:00 daisy kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [kacpid:104]

2008-10-26T16:04:43.830360+01:00 daisy kernel: Modules linked in: ipt_REDIRECT ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat nf_nat nf_conntrack_ipv4 nf_conntrack smsc47m1 smsc47m192 hwmon_vid rfcomm bridge stp ll

c bnep l2cap i2c_i801 btusb bluetooth sg parport_pc parport r8169

2008-10-26T16:04:43.833236+01:00 daisy kernel: 

2008-10-26T16:04:43.835900+01:00 daisy kernel: Pid: 104, comm: kacpid Not tainted (2.6.27.3 #4)

2008-10-26T16:04:43.838574+01:00 daisy kernel: EIP: 0060:[<c0314595>] EFLAGS: 00000246 CPU: 0

2008-10-26T16:04:43.841342+01:00 daisy kernel: EIP is at acpi_ex_write_with_update_rule+0x4b/0xff

2008-10-26T16:04:43.846321+01:00 daisy kernel: EAX: 00000000 EBX: 000000ff ECX: 00000040 EDX: 000000ff

2008-10-26T16:04:43.850348+01:00 daisy kernel: ESI: 00000000 EDI: f7817618 EBP: f7880db0 ESP: f7880d8c

2008-10-26T16:04:43.854092+01:00 daisy kernel:  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0000 SS: 0068

2008-10-26T16:04:43.857561+01:00 daisy kernel: CR0: 8005003b CR2: 092ff014 CR3: 007e3000 CR4: 000006d0

2008-10-26T16:04:43.860983+01:00 daisy kernel: DR0: 00000000 DR1: 00000000 DR2: 00000000 DR3: 00000000

2008-10-26T16:04:43.865189+01:00 daisy kernel: DR6: ffff0ff0 DR7: 00000400

2008-10-26T16:04:43.868913+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c03148f2>] acpi_ex_insert_into_field+0x2a9/0x2c7

2008-10-26T16:04:43.872686+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0312f18>] acpi_ex_write_data_to_field+0x168/0x180

2008-10-26T16:04:43.876732+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0316fd6>] acpi_ex_store_object_to_node+0x82/0xb7

2008-10-26T16:04:43.879633+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c03171a2>] acpi_ex_store+0xc7/0x219

2008-10-26T16:04:43.882741+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c03151e3>] acpi_ex_opcode_1A_1T_1R+0x3e2/0x529

2008-10-26T16:04:43.886101+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0315927>] ? acpi_ex_resolve_operands+0x1c7/0x478

2008-10-26T16:04:43.889627+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c030dc72>] acpi_ds_exec_end_op+0xd1/0x35f

2008-10-26T16:04:43.894510+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c031c2cd>] acpi_ps_parse_loop+0x5aa/0x731

2008-10-26T16:04:43.897277+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0320b46>] ? acpi_ut_remove_reference+0x25/0x28

2008-10-26T16:04:43.900390+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c031b735>] acpi_ps_parse_aml+0x6d/0x25b

2008-10-26T16:04:43.907961+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c031c986>] acpi_ps_execute_method+0x107/0x1a9

2008-10-26T16:04:43.911614+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0319d0e>] acpi_ns_evaluate+0x13a/0x194

2008-10-26T16:04:43.914401+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0311e46>] acpi_ev_asynch_execute_gpe_method+0xa3/0xea

2008-10-26T16:04:43.917265+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c030ba9b>] ? acpi_os_execute_deferred+0x0/0x2c

2008-10-26T16:04:43.920064+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c030babb>] acpi_os_execute_deferred+0x20/0x2c

2008-10-26T16:04:43.924172+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c013ce7d>] run_workqueue+0xad/0x140

2008-10-26T16:04:43.926997+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c013d808>] worker_thread+0x88/0xe0

2008-10-26T16:04:43.930367+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0140440>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x40

2008-10-26T16:04:43.933522+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c013d780>] ? worker_thread+0x0/0xe0

2008-10-26T16:04:43.936838+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0140142>] kthread+0x42/0x70

2008-10-26T16:04:43.940400+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c0140100>] ? kthread+0x0/0x70

2008-10-26T16:04:43.944055+01:00 daisy kernel:  [<c010487f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x18

2008-10-26T16:04:43.946734+01:00 daisy kernel:  =======================

```

they are usually once a minute

----------

## jamapii

Now I'm using a kernel 3 patches short of 2.6.28-rc2 and "pci=noacpi" in the kernel command line.

kacpid still uses 99% cpu, some 15 minutes after booting. No recent BUG messages in syslog. ethernet hasn't crashed yet, but all "transmitted" packets are dropped.

Maybe the acpi problems happen only with a PCI card in the slot, I'm using an ethernet card. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254326

--------------------

Edit: I disabled automatic fan control in the BIOS setup, now the acpi problem is no more. Fan is set to 100%.

----------

## ocbMaurice

FYI: This might solve the problem on your atom board too:

 :Arrow:  Gentoo on an Intel D945GCLF2 [solved]

----------

